# The Illusion Only Some People Can See



## Paco Dennis (Dec 18, 2021)

There seems to be a correlation of what we are accustomed to ( confirmation bias ), and how we perceive our environment. By doing so we are not perceiving what is really occurring. Which leads me to think that our realities are approximations of what is actually happening.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 19, 2021)

Great video. I have seen several documentaries proving what we see is not what is real and it challenges the idea of eyewitness testimonies being permissible in our judicial system.


----------

